# Delta Industrial 46-460 12-1/2-Inch Variable-Speed



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Just came across this slickdeal,

http://slickdeals.net/f/9174839-del...iable-speed-midi-wood-lathe-363-free-shipping

Does anyone have experience with this particular lathe? I haven't used a lathe since my Jr high school days, 25+ years ago probably. I've been wanting one for a long time now.

I blame all of you guys posting your pens!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

If all you are going to do is pens, cork stoppers and the like it's not bad. I had an older version some years back and did a lot of small work on it. You can find midi lathes used for a lot less if you look around a little bit


----------

